# Floyd Mayweather: "Mixed martial arts is for animals and beer drinkers."



## gavyg (Apr 6, 2009)

is bashing MMA once again a good promotion tool, you tool? i can't stand hearing boxing professionals complain about MMA and saying this and that. your jealous it's taking over boxing. it's the ultimate proving ground and you know it.

source of this madness: http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-news/Floyd-Mayweather-Mixed-martial-arts-is-for-animals-and-beer-drinkers.html


----------



## LjStronge (Aug 29, 2007)

> "In boxing, we know who's dominating. Black fighters and Hispanic fighers is dominating in this sport. And this is not a racial statement but there's no white fighters in boxing that's dominating, so they had to go to something else and start something new. It takes true skill to be in the sport of boxing and mixed martial arts is for beer drinkers. Boxing is for everybody. You can't take my shoes off and throw me in a cage. That's for animals, you can't do that with humans. I don't know no fighters who generated $250 million dollars in two fights. There not even on my level. Boxing you have to run 8-9 miles, it's 10 rounds and it used to be 15. MMA is 3 rounds and really stole boxings blueprint and ran with it."
> 
> -Floyd Mayweather has never been one to keep quite about his thoughts on MMA and with a big fight coming up, Mayweather (once again) expressed his "colorful" hatred for mixed martial arts.


I wonder what I am

An Animal or a beer drinker?

mmmmmm...I think I'll take the latter


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAA.....


AAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAA :laugh:


funny because it true, to an extent


TEE HE HE


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm not an animal and I don't drink. Therefore his logic is flawed because I'm a big fan of mixed martial arts.


----------



## phizeke (Apr 8, 2007)

Floyd must be so narrow minded to say comments like that.


----------



## shatterproof (Jul 16, 2008)

said it in the previous two threads with this exact topic/interview and ill say it again...

what is wrong with beer? it's delicious.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Sekou said:


> HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAAAAA.....
> 
> 
> AAAAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAAA :laugh:
> ...


please explain to what "extent" this is "true" because I couldn't disagree more. Are you saying that mma is for white people who can't box? or what? because if you put Floyd big mouth Mayweather in with a comparable MMA fighter in size and record he would get ripped to shreds. So.. please... enlighten us


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

enceledus said:


> please explain to what "extent" this is "true" because I couldn't disagree more. Are you saying that mma is for white people who can't box? or what? because if you put Floyd big mouth Mayweather in with a comparable MMA fighter in size and record he would get ripped to shreds. So.. please... enlighten us


I think he was refering to the beer drinking part :thumb02:





Pretty boy would get Wrecked in a mma match...it's laughable to think he could even hang with the lower level competators in the ufc.....boxing is the worst sport to be in before coming to the ufc, their principles would get you killed in the cage...as soon is he use's what he was taught in boxing, he'd be out like a light from a knee to the face.....he's defense would not help him from his back, he wouldn't be able to run around the ring like he does in boxing...I'd fu.ckin love to see it.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

enceledus said:


> please explain to what "extent" this is "true" because I couldn't disagree more. Are you saying that mma is for white people who can't box? or what? because if you put Floyd big mouth Mayweather in with a comparable MMA fighter in size and record he would get ripped to shreds. So.. please... enlighten us


ehhh....Im not looking into it that deep from this intense analytical perspective.

I jus thtought it was funny, with a little truth to it

LOL

Im drinking a Red Stripe right now. :thumb02:


----------



## DickCheeze (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the best boxer in the world today is neither Hispanic or black. Isn't Mayweather broke these days? How sad is that?


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Sekou said:


> ehhh....Im not looking into it that deep from this intense analytical perspective.
> 
> I jus thtought it was funny, with a little truth to it
> 
> ...


gotcha... we all do drink beer whether we watch boxing or MMA, and technically we are all animals.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

DickCheeze said:


> I'm pretty sure the best boxer in the world today is neither Hispanic or black.




ahhh...but what if he's biracial


Like a Ecudaorian mother and a Nigerian father??


ahhh...something to think about, lol :laugh:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

DickCheeze said:


> I'm pretty sure the best boxer in the world today is neither Hispanic or black. Isn't Mayweather broke these days? How sad is that?


too right... he's gotta run his mouth just so people don't forget about him and his boring ass fights.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

I couldn't agree with him more! We are all barbarians! I am an animal AND a beer drinker! Thanks for the compliment Floyd! :thumb02: :fight02::sarcastic06::drink02:

Oh, and how is saying that "white" people don't do anything in boxing _NOT_ a racial statement?


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

If Boxing is superior to MMA in skills, then let's see his chicken-shit ass in an MMA ring/cage displaying his fighting skills.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

tecnotut said:


> If Boxing is superior to MMA in skills, then let's see his chicken-shit ass in an MMA ring/cage displaying his fighting skills.


that would never happen. He's too much of a ***** to actually fight in boxing... all he does is count punches, and box defensively just to win the match. He would get destroyed and he knows it.


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm interested to know what Din Thomas thinks about Floyd these days :thumb02:


----------



## Flukypuncher (Aug 2, 2008)

The racial statement bothers me . Is Joe Calzaghe black or hispanic ? Or maybe he just didn't dominate enough to be noticed by Mayweather .
EDIT : Sorry I forgot about Klishko(sorry if i spelled wrong ) brothers too .


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

But I'm a cactus  Neither drink nor animal


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

why you posting old news? lmao



enceledus said:


> that would never happen. *He's too much of a ***** to actually fight in boxing... all he does is count punches, and box defensively just to win the match.* He would get destroyed and he knows it.


and what's wrong with that? LOL


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

he's doing this to get a reaction, and you people bought right into it. he's wrong though, black people can dominate mma just as much as boxing. just look at A.silva and rampage jackson.

can't wait till marquez shuts this fool up and ruins the superfight of the decade.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds pretty racist..


----------



## mudpie (Apr 20, 2008)

wow this guy failed in almost every sentence. my breakdown.
In boxing, we know who's dominating.
- apparently not.
Black fighters and Hispanic fighers is dominating in this sport.
- even in the HW division? recently retired calzaghe? or p4p manny?
And this is not a racial statement but there's no white fighters in boxing that's dominating,
- yes it is racist...and wrong.
so they had to go to something else and start something new. It takes true skill to be in the sport of boxing and mixed martial arts is for beer drinkers.
- beer drinkers and non-drinkers alike. yay equality!
Boxing is for everybody.
- apart from whiteys and beer drinkers, apparently
You can't take my shoes off and throw me in a cage. That's for animals, you can't do that with humans.
-animals don't belong in cages
I don't know no fighters who generated $250 million dollars in two fights.
-jealous?
There not even on my level.
- hop in the cage and earn 250 mil then.
Boxing you have to run 8-9 miles, it's 10 rounds and it used to be 15.
-8 miles, holy crap.
MMA is 3 rounds and really stole boxings blueprint and ran with it
-5 x 5 mins = 25 mins. 10 x 3 mins 30. not that much more time really, but boxers get more breaks


----------



## dario03 (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow I never new that MMA was invented only by whiteys that couldn't box...


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

He sounds bitter

And punch-drunk


----------



## Flukypuncher (Aug 2, 2008)

Does he know that boxing was invented in england where people are as white as those ****** who invented mma 'cause they could'nt box ?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Edit: ugh....


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I think hes pulling a "oh my god don't forget about me, im in commercials and shit look at me!" now that he doesn't fight. Maybe he feels like MMA is killing his legacy, he was a great boxer. But who cares to remember him if boxing is yesterdays fighting sport? Something like that.

wish pac would come and shut him up all the same tho ;D


----------



## Seperator88 (Jul 12, 2009)

well i am an animal and a beer drinking, but this article enrages me. This has to be one of the most unintelligent statements i've ever heard from a professional athlete. I would blow this up bigger than Brock's shananagins, not only was that comment completely racist it was also very uninformed. first off, not all MMA events are held in cages or octagons and secondly, its not even up for question which takes more skill, boxing is one dimensional, and its one demension, punching, isn't even realistic. and everyone knows wrestling takes more cardio than boxing, anyone on this board who wrestled in high school/college knows what im talking about, its using every muscle full throttle the whole match, not burst here and there.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Man this guy just loves talkin about mma. Yet he dislikes it. Everybody has got stop listening to this irrelavent basterd! Hopefully the ufcs buys smash mayweathers buys. If he thinks boxings better then step in the ring and fight an mma fighter, in the RING! Cuz apparently the cage is for animals. I think the ufc could arrange something.

Someones got to bisping his asss!!!


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

Quote:
"In boxing, we know who's dominating. Black fighters and Hispanic fighers is dominating in this sport. And this is not a racial statement but there's no white fighters in boxing that's dominating, so they had to go to something else and start something new. It takes true skill to be in the sport of boxing and mixed martial arts is for beer drinkers. Boxing is for everybody. You can't take my shoes off and throw me in a cage. That's for animals, you can't do that with humans. I don't know no fighters who generated $250 million dollars in two fights. There not even on my level. Boxing you have to run 8-9 miles, it's 10 rounds and it used to be 15. MMA is 3 rounds and really stole boxings blueprint and ran with it."

-Floyd Mayweather has never been one to keep quite about his thoughts on MMA and with a big fight coming up, Mayweather (once again) expressed his "colorful" hatred for mixed martial arts. 

His English language speaking skills sure suck, and sound racist too. What an ignorant fool.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news?slug=dw-mayweather041807&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

This was written a long time ago (2 years) but White offers Mayweather a fight with Sean Sherk. He seems to enjoy running his mouth but not actually backing that up.

He thinks he'll knock out a UFC opponent? I'd love to see him deal with a head kick, or try and avoid a flurry by hiding behind his gloves. . . 

I cant believe how uneducated this guy is. Feed Mayweather to BJ Penn, and let Penn rip his phucking arm off


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/box/news?slug=dw-mayweather041807&prov=yhoo&type=lgns
> 
> This was written a long time ago (2 years) but White offers Mayweather a fight with Sean Sherk. He seems to enjoy running his mouth but not actually backing that up.
> 
> ...


Imagine Bj knocking him out standing up... I would shed a tear


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ladyboy floyd would get WRECKED in a mma rules fight against a top-tier fighter.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I like beer and MMA so he must be right.


----------



## tecnotut (Jan 2, 2007)

Beer-drinking animal? I'm a tea-drinking plant.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Boxing fans are too brain dead to drink beer.

An basically all Human's are actually animals so maybe he is secretly saying how much better MMA is?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He is just saying shit to get attention and sell ppvs.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

lmao @ mma stans catching feelings

it's his opinion, and he's clearly saying it for attention. 

you can't be some ''pure'' mma fan for life, **** outta here with the obvious ''HE'D GET BEAT BADLY IN AN MMA FIGHT''...no really? lmfao

he probably knew he had no intention of backing up anything he said, it's for attention obviously, which is cool.

and once again lol @ OP posting old news, oh well though aha s'all good duke.

bigups to floyd. 
bigups to boxing AND mma.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

We all have the animal instinct of fighting. thats part of the appeal of mma. it hits the subconscious. Let the boxing world hate on mma. the boxing world feels threatened, and so it should.

And what animals have you seen that can pull off an omoplata? Hell, i'd love to see Mayweather try and learn MMA. He'd soon realise that theres alot more to master in MMA than there is in boxing.

His opinion as such doesnt particularly bother me. its the same generic opinion that you get with every other uneducated hater. Its the fact that his opinion gets fed to millions of people, and of course he must be right, he's Floyd Mayweather. :sarcastic12:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm ... yawn... reading his comments wondering why. Obviously he's all about the money rather than about making sense, putting those out there right before the UFC competes with one of his fights. Since he's obviously a boxer, then he should like it better than mma or anything else. A golfer/football player/baseball player what have you should be the same way if that's what they do for a living. You just don't have to knock the people that do like mma, makes you sound like a promoter tool.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't know why so many people are flipping out at the notion that MMA fans are generally poor renters and not their wealthy landlords. Have you ever tried to purchase a floor ticket in a major boxing fight?

Personally, I find boxing boring but generally, if we are to be true to ourselves, boxing's elite fans are a little more socially prestigious and generally more sophisticated and classy. You won't find a lot of Harvard scholars or Wallstreet bankers in our seats and yes, we currently look a lot more like Vince McMahon's WWE than the NFL, NBA, NHL or MLB. 

We're still more Matt Hughes and Brock Lesnar than GSP and Anderson Silva in the mainstream media's perception. 

The best fighters that MMA has ever seen are yet to come when the image and payoff for the fighters improves. At the moment, we can only celebrate the best that MMA can afford, not the best that the world could offer in MMA. 

As soon as MMA starts attracting real sponsors, it'll start attracting the best talent in the world.


----------



## putmeonhold (Jul 10, 2006)

Boxing is completely obselete and irrelavant


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

He would would get his ass kicked in the Octagon..


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

putmeonhold said:


> Boxing is completely obselete and irrelavant


Then why are FOX and MSNBC alike more willing to discuss boxing live on the 6:00pm/11:00pm news than MMA?

Why do main eventers in boxing pick up more money in one fight than GSP earns in his entire MMA career?

How does boxing afford to dole out so much more than MMA? 

I'll give my view. It's not entirely about PPV's, it's also about mainstream sponsorship. Initially, the UFC's target market was the limited but devout Mid-western *******, who did well to show up at events, but turned off a lot of "other" fans. MMA has to broaden its demographic base. Thus far it's only marginally succeeded even though Dana and the Fertittas seem to be in broaden-the-base overdrive to the trained marketing eye.

I think big sponsorship is tentative, at the moment, because MMA's fans are, in their ignorant perception, a homogenically poor, white male base with little education. A base that doesn't broaden markets the way they want them broadened. De la Hoya did and Mayweather does.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

walk the walk dont talk the talk *cliche alarm*


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

HeelHooker said:


> I don't know why so many people are flipping out at the notion that MMA fans are generally poor renters and not their wealthy landlords. Have you ever tried to purchase a floor ticket in a major boxing fight?
> 
> Personally, I find boxing boring but generally, if we are to be true to ourselves, boxing's elite fans are a little more socially prestigious and generally more sophisticated and classy. You won't find a lot of Harvard scholars or Wallstreet bankers in our seats and yes, we currently look a lot more like Vince McMahon's WWE than the NFL, NBA, NHL or MLB.
> 
> ...


Corporate crowds are awful lets hope it never comes to that with the UFC. Every time a sporting organization raises the price of tickets the crowds inevitably become richer older and quieter. The glam show red carpet event that is a boxing match is part of what makes the sport such a joke 90% of the people there don't give a **** about boxing.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

N1™;943035 said:


> walk the walk dont talk the talk *cliche alarm*


Sorry, I don't get it, N1. What do you mean?

My argument was that the WWE at its apex, in the early 2000's, did a lot better(profitably)than the UFC is doing at its current best.

The target is sustainability and its old demographic target model, Matt Hughes, is dead, as a matter of fact, it never lived and never will in mainstream media.

I'm not a fan of mainstream media but I'm a fan of business pragmatism. Dana and the Fertittas are doing a great job in transforming MMA and making it more appealing. So are universally appealing fighters like GSP and inadvertently guys like Machida and Silva.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

HeelHooker said:


> Sorry, I don't get it, N1. What do you mean?
> 
> My argument was that the WWE at its apex, in the early 2000's, did a lot better(profitably)than the UFC is doing at it's current best.
> 
> ...


lol i didnt respond to *your* post :thumb02:


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

osmium said:


> Corporate crowds are awful lets hope it never comes to that with the UFC. Every time a sporting organization raises the price of tickets the crowds inevitably become richer older and quieter. The glam show red carpet event that is a boxing match is part of what makes the sport such a joke 90% of the people there don't give a **** about boxing.


I agree, however, that's why boxing will never go away. Boxing head hanchos know the game, the UFC is just learning. Winning a million fans is like stumbling upon a treasure of a million pennies. 

Boxing plays for Benjamins. It's a very romantic notion to believe that fans alone make sport what it is but the reality is that the most successful at negotiating the corporate terrain win -- wide demographies win sponsorship.



N1™;943051 said:


> lol i didnt respond to *your* post :thumb02:


My apology, N1, I thought you were responding to me since your post followed mine and made no reference to a name.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm a Tiger, RAWWWRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

What mayweather says is irrelevant. He wants to sell ppvs. He trashes mma like its a threat to his sport yet says mma is garbage. Boxing will go under soon. Mma is the sport that will rise up and become worldwide. Mma is in its infancy but it wont take long for it to be recognized as the best combative sport. Then boxing will be in mma's shadow.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

lame attempt at attention grab by Mayweather.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> lame attempt at attention grab by Mayweather.


Don't think so, sweep the leg, he was promoting his sport at the expense of MMA as Dana promotes his at the expense of boxing.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Point taken, I had that thought b/c I read an earlier post saying he was broke.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

HeelHooker said:


> Don't think so, sweep the leg, he was promoting his sport at the expense of MMA as Dana promotes his at the expense of boxing.


Uhhhh, that's okay, this is an a MMA forum, how do you think we're going to react? To be honest, I see it like this....boxing is one aspect of MMA and it doesn't really bode well against other MMArtists. If may feels so strongly one way or another, come into the cage or ring and fight a dude that's in MMA. Enough talk, do it dude, you're tough, you can beat anyone in the ******* world, just fight a mixed martial artist. I mean actions speak louder than words, eh?


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

as much as u hate mayweather he's just talking shit like he always does and he can back up that shit talking in the boxing world. As for the mma world all i know is with boxing current state they need mayweather. When he does step in the ring with the pac man it will destroy any ufc super show. This man will get killed in the mma octagon but can single handly destroy a ufc super show payper view in terms of buy. The man will continue to talk shit until someone knocks his ass out and put his record to 39-1.


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> Point taken, I had that thought b/c I read an earlier post saying he was broke.


Swpthleg, somehow, it's hard to believe that a guy estimated to be worth $170 000 000 at the time of his retirement, can lose it all in 18 months' worth of a retirement.

He'd make a hell of a lot more news for such obscene spendings than for their losses.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

IDK. I'm too tired to look back and see who posted that. Maybe he had tons of debt, and had a small village worth of people living off him.

I just get frustrated by blanket statements about MMA. Remember I live in NY where it is still not legal due to one extremely vocal legislator who is ignorant about it. I get sensitive on that topic.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

HeelHooker said:


> Swpthleg, somehow, it's hard to believe that a guy estimated to be worth $170 000 000 at the time of his retirement, can lose it all in 18 months' worth of a retirement.
> 
> He'd make a hell of a lot more news for such obscene spendings than for their losses.


Uh, you ever hear of Vick or Tyson they both made tons of money and are both at one point were bankrupt.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

difference is all mayweather needs is one fight to get back rich..then a fight with the pacman to be set for generations.


----------



## BobbyD (Apr 27, 2008)

swpthleg said:


> lame attempt at attention grab by Mayweather.


You said it. He's learned that coughing up a turd once in awhile gets attention. He likes attention.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Uh, you ever hear of Vick or Tyson they both made tons of money and are both at one point were bankrupt.


Tigers and tiger accessories add up quick.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

DickCheeze said:


> I'm pretty sure the best boxer in the world today is neither Hispanic or black. Isn't Mayweather broke these days? How sad is that?


mayweather broke??? lol


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I want a grappling match with Floyd. Seriously.

I want to pick him up and slam him on his head. I'm about the same size, and I've got no problem with the fact the guy's a world class athlete. It'd be fun.

Or, give him a muay thai or MMA match with Mike Thomas Brown. Mike would love to kick the crap out of him, I'm sure. After all, he's an animal.

Sorry if it sounds like I'm taking this personally, but this bullsh*t is annoying, and I've talked less personally about Floyd before.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

He says white fighters cant cut it...but isnt klitchko the champ?!?!?


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fedornumber1! said:


> He says white fighters cant cut it...but isnt klitchko the champ?!?!?


Yeah, and a little while ago, it was three Russians and a black guy on top of the heavyweight division.

What an idiot.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

IronMan said:


> Yeah, and a little while ago, it was three Russians and a black guy on top of the heavyweight division.
> 
> What an idiot.


I think he's just a tad bit rascist...he cant say the same thing about mma tho and thats for sure


----------



## EbonGear (Dec 31, 2006)

I really doubt Floyd even actually believes that bs, he knows if he can put himself in the middle of any shit and piss people off, it's gonna make him money. It's just funny, I mean I have seen the craziest shit from boxing fans... guy parachuting into the ring, mom running into the ring to beat her sons opponent with a purse... 

Boxing is always going to be around but I think in general it should definitely feel threatened by the rise of mma. I use to be a big fan growing up watching it with my Dad and Uncle, but years of chamionship snorefests and the sometimes really, _really_ bad decisions... I just don't care for it as much as I use to. There's still some damn good fights like Cotto vs Margarito or Pac Man vs Morales, but there's something about turning on the UFC after drinking a case of ol Milwaukee and pissing on a tree that boxing doesn't have.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Imagine some white guy saying that "black people just cant cut it in MMA" He would be getting sued for racism LOL


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Fedornumber1! said:


> I think he's just a tad bit rascist...he cant say the same thing about mma tho and thats for sure


There were two black champs in MMA for quick minute, with Rashad and Anderson. But now it's just Anderson.

We've got a Latino, too, in Torres.

Pacific Islander Penn and Asian Machida.

Pretty clear race doesn't matter much in MMA. Though there were an aweful lot of white guys at the top in the early days.


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Even a frenchman! From QUEBEC no less..


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Mayweather be hatin on mma. He doesmt know what hes talkin about. If a white guy woulda said somethin similar about boxin mayweather would be cryin racism.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

I think Mayweather is confused with strictly UFC fans, and MMA fans.


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

***** mayweather is quite obviously a huge racist and its quite obvious he doesnt care that people know about it.that little rat faced retard would get destroyed by any MMA fighter lower than UFC lvl, UFC lvl fighters would probably kill him.Once again i am disgusted at these black boxing retards that are mad black fighters arent considered the "best" anymore


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

And boxing is for flamers who drink breezers and wine coolers ...


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

durrr i like ufc better.


----------



## Anudem (Apr 22, 2007)

Let him talk,only people who are going to even listen to those comments are people who believe that boxing>MMA. I think its quite slimey that the way Mayweather has to hype his fights and draw more attention to himself is by bashing another fighting organization, its really sad. He did the same thing when he was fighting De La Hoya dissing the UFC, only to retract his statements after he had won the fight and Sean Sherk and Dana White had showed up to the fight, afterwords Mayweather said it was just all hype and talk. Just wait I bet after the fight is finished and Mayweather has collected his paycheck he will just do the same thing again and say it was all just talk and he has respect, blah blah blah... 

Also I will start caring about Mayweather when he finally fights Pacquiao, until then he can keep to himself.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> ***** mayweather is quite obviously a huge racist and its quite obvious he doesnt care that people know about it.that little rat faced retard would get destroyed by any MMA fighter lower than UFC lvl, UFC lvl fighters would probably kill him.Once again i am disgusted at these black boxing retards that are mad black fighters arent considered the "best" anymore


whoa whoa whoa....calm down there buddy.

your "inner feelings" are showing a little to much, lol


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

vic_vega said:


> ***** mayweather is quite obviously a huge racist and its quite obvious he doesnt care that people know about it.that little rat faced retard would get destroyed by any MMA fighter lower than UFC lvl, UFC lvl fighters would probably kill him.Once again i am disgusted at these black boxing retards that are mad black fighters arent considered the "best" anymore


see, this is the shit im talking about

lmao @ dis likkle battyboy catching feelings over mayweather


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> Imagine some white guy saying that "black people just cant cut it in MMA" He would be getting sued for racism LOL


didnt your boy Melvin Costa say that?? :laugh:


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to see Mayweather go 5 rounds of 5 in the UFC, not a chance he'd last.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Sekou said:


> didnt your boy Melvin Costa say that?? :laugh:


You mean my Boy Toy Melvin Costa??? :thumb02:
Thats a real man right there.


Thing is.... I think MayWeather with a year or 2 training in MMA could do amazingly well. He has a talent for fighting and is one hell of an athlete. Too bad he is a retard though.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> You mean my Boy Toy Melvin Costa??? :thumb02:
> Thats a real man right there.
> 
> 
> Thing is.... I think MayWeather with a year or 2 training in MMA could do amazingly well. He has a talent for fighting and is one hell of an athlete. Too bad he is a retard though.


LOL...if you took it literally or semi-literal, its cool, we say "your boy" in Brooklyn for every one :thumb02:


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

I dont drink beer. The ability to think seperates us from the animals. In that regard I do not claim to be anything but an animal that walks up right. Mating, killing, eating, shitting, dying......The basis of every animal. I am an animal.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

HeelHooker said:


> I'll give my view. It's not entirely about PPV's, it's also about mainstream sponsorship. Initially, the UFC's target market was the limited but devout Mid-western *******, who did well to show up at events, but turned off a lot of "other" fans. MMA has to broaden its demographic base. Thus far it's only marginally succeeded even though Dana and the Fertittas seem to be in broaden-the-base overdrive to the trained marketing eye.
> 
> I think big sponsorship is tentative, at the moment, because MMA's fans are, in their ignorant perception, a homogenically poor, white male base with little education. A base that doesn't broaden markets the way they want them broadened. De la Hoya did and Mayweather does.


I think you overestimate the 'poor white' factor. While it is an important demographic, the UFC and MMA in general is popular in many countries around the world and has been longer than in the US. Brazil and Japan come to mind.
There has always been a universal appeal to MMA I think.

Also, the appeal applies to educated, middle class as well from my own experience. Many MMA fighters are educated and do not have a stereotypical attitude that draws in the poorer demographic (like Brock does..) and that is very refreshing to see.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

IronMan said:


> There were two black champs in MMA for quick minute, with Rashad and Anderson. But now it's just Anderson.
> 
> We've got a Latino, too, in Torres.
> 
> ...


If there's a race that matters in mma it's Brazilian :thumb02:
(I know it isn't literally a race but whatever)


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

IDL said:


> I think you overestimate the 'poor white' factor. While it is an important demographic, the UFC and MMA in general is popular in many countries around the world and has been longer than in the US. Brazil and Japan come to mind.
> There has always been a universal appeal to MMA I think.
> 
> Also, the appeal applies to educated, middle class as well from my own experience. Many MMA fighters are educated and do not have a stereotypical attitude that draws in the poorer demographic (like Brock does..) and that is very refreshing to see.


IDL, I was referring to the American audience in particular. It is true that, because of the UFC's savage beginnings, the UFC won more unsavory, blood-lusting, beer-soaked fans than the type of politely and patiently applauding "connoisseurs" of martial arts that are very typical of Japanese fans. 

In their defense, the Ferttitas did inherit the boorish bunch, the Stone Cold Steve Austin fan from the Gracies and their methods of business. 

Having said that, I agree the class of fans and fighters today are a quantum leap from the original UFC. It's just that US MMA has been the heir to an ugly reputation deservedly earned during those early days.


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

I know it's not realistic but I wish professional athletes, especially those like Mayweather who are from a professional fighting background, would be more educated in their statements. However, it's what he does to get attention so while I don't agree with it, I understand why he says such things.


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

floyd mayweather likes fish sticks


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

name goes here said:


> If there's a race that matters in mma it's Brazilian :thumb02:
> (I know it isn't literally a race but whatever)


Fa sho.

I'm gonna pull a Mauricio Motta Gomes and marry a Gracie so I can have baby Rogers.

Of course, I kid. But, seriously, that's a fair point.

Of the guys I've mentioned, the black guy and the Asian guy are Brazilian.


----------



## MyCage.co.uk (Jul 5, 2009)

Only Reason floyd was doing this was to protect boxing, like dana said when big names like floyd mayweather, Manny Pacquiao Etc go out of boxing, Boxing will begin to die down and hopefully MMA will take over. 

For all you guys who didn't see it there's a video & write up on it here

http://www.mycage.co.uk/floyd-mayweather-mma-is-for-beer-drinkers


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

Sekou said:


> didnt your boy Melvin Costa say that?? :laugh:



Arent you the little tool that always mentions "great white hope" lesnar? You double standard ignorant buffoon, ah I see you live in a third world african country, Thats the reason right there.

Oh btw, Melvin costal is f*cking cool too.You mad son?


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

floyd = elitist mma groupie's nightmare


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> ah I see you live in a third world african country, Thats the reason right there.












What the hell are you talking about :laugh:

talk about reckless emotions, lol


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

Sekou said:


> What the hell are you talking about :laugh:
> 
> talk about reckless emotions, lol



You do realize that 

1) No one cares about your shitty little country, let alone heard of it

2)Its a third world african country

Guess what "homie", every time I see one of your anti-white, racists posts I'm going to make a fool out of you.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> You do realize that
> 
> 1) No one cares about your shitty little country, let alone heard of it
> 
> ...


You're doing a pretty bad job of making anyone else look like an idiot.....yeah who has ever heard of Trinidad and Tobago? Bahahaha, YOU IS TROLL! And you enjoy this red!

Even after seeing the map, you still think Trinidad is in Africa. You're a smart, smart guy aren't you?


----------



## MyCage.co.uk (Jul 5, 2009)

I lol'd irl at the post above.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> 2)Its a third world african country















:laugh:


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Even after seeing the map, you still think Trinidad is in Africa. You're a smart, smart guy aren't you?


he's one of those people that compares Obama and Sotomayor to the KKK


AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

Sekou said:


> :laugh:



No, it is a third world shit hole.Enjoy living in your shack and using the internet at the only starbucks in the country, hahaha.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> No, it is a third world shit hole.Enjoy living in your shack and using the internet at the only starbucks in the country, hahaha.














we are not a coffee drinking nation :laugh: Why would our Parliament let in Starbucks?? :laugh:

but in all honesty...I dont think Mayweather was trying to be "racist"...like promote terror against whites (LOL) he was saying that white boxers are not touted and put in the limelight like the days of old (the "Rocky"/ Gerry Cooney days). He was more addressing the media aspects of it. I strongly disagree with the idea he was promoting white boxers as tomato cans.

Man boxing had some serious racial angles back in the 1980s and 1990s. Anyone seen that Marvin Hagler/ Alan Minter fight?? :laugh:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Sekou said:


> he's one of those people that compares Obama and Sotomayor to the KKK
> 
> 
> AAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:


You really think he has any idea who Sotomayor is?


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

Its no surpise cornbread is coming after me, afterall, he IS a JEW(or half jew).And sekou is a poor, unintelligent african.This forum has quite the characters on it, thats for sure.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> You really think he has any idea who Sotomayor is?


of course!!

She is a brown woman...she contributes to the reverse racism of the world and oppression of whites!! :laugh:

she is probably on his hit list , lol


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

Sekou said:


> we are not a coffee drinking nation :laugh: Why would our Parliament let in Starbucks?? :laugh:
> 
> but in all honesty...I dont think Mayweather was trying to be "racist"...like promote terror against whites (LOL) he was saying that white boxers are not touted and put in the limelight like the days of old (the "Rocky"/ Gerry Cooney days). He was more addressing the media aspects of it. I strongly disagree with the idea he was promoting white boxers as tomato cans.
> 
> Man boxing had some serious racial angles back in the 1980s and 1990s. Anyone seen that Marvin Hagler/ Alan Minter fight?? :laugh:












Its a wonder they let you animals on the internet at all.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> Its no surpise cornbread is coming after me, afterall, he IS a JEW(or half jew).And sekou is a poor, unintelligent african.This forum has quite the characters on it, thats for sure.


lol...Trinidad is beautiful, you should visit.

The Black people here will feed you, clothe you and treat you right at home 

and we dont have any nagging racial issues!! :thumb02:

Come enjoy our Caribbean paradise :laugh:


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Sekou said:


> lol...Trinidad is beautiful, you should visit.
> 
> The Black people here will feed you, clothe you and treat you right at home
> 
> ...


Trini women are super HOTT too


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Blitzdog said:


> Trini women are super HOTT too


Respect to that....

just google some pictures of Trinidad Carnival 

Brazil's is nice....but Brazil has cheap plastic surgery and has experienced a boom in sex change surgery the past decade...trod carefully in Brazilian carnival :laugh:


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> Its no surpise cornbread is coming after me, afterall, he IS a JEW(or half jew).And sekou is a poor, unintelligent african.This forum has quite the characters on it, thats for sure.





vic_vega said:


> Its a wonder they let you animals on the internet at all.


You really sure oyu should be trying to offend anybody else bud? Me and Sekou clearly proved how much more intelligent we are than you, also we're both probably wealthier. Why am I willing to bet if you saw either of us in person you wouldn't have the chutzpah to say shit to either one of us? Either way, I don't think my garbage has been taken out today, you s hould get on that. And no more banjo playing!


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

Sekou said:


> lol...Trinidad is beautiful, you should visit.
> 
> The Black people here will feed you, clothe you and treat you right at home
> 
> ...



If your posts are anything like it is over there, it looks like you have quite the vendetta against whites.You mad son?


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

We don't you guys arrange a time after school?


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> You really sure oyu should be trying to offend anybody else bud? Me and Sekou clearly proved how much more intelligent we are than you, also we're both probably wealthier. Why am I willing to bet if you saw either of us in person you wouldn't have the chutzpah to say shit to either one of us? Either way, I don't think my garbage has been taken out today, you s hould get on that. And no more banjo playing!



Son, your dumbass self has probably never been to college, never been to a university like I have, you make no where NEAR as much as I make.I bet you live in a dump.Your trash.Yes I would say that to your face and you wouldnt do shit because your a *****.Cry more, I'm loving it.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> Son, your dumbass self has probably never been to college, never been to a university like I have, you make no where NEAR as much as I make.I bet you live in a dump.Your trash.Yes I would say that to your face and you wouldnt do shit because your a *****.Cry more, I'm loving it.


It's a damn shame they never taught you that spaces go in between sentences at university or the difference between your and you're. No, but you're right, I has no business speaking to the likes of you, with your diploma and your bullshit! By the way, DeVry doesn't count!


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> You really sure oyu should be trying to offend anybody else bud? Me and Sekou clearly proved how much more intelligent we are than you, also we're both probably wealthier. Why am I willing to bet if you saw either of us in person you wouldn't have the chutzpah to say shit to either one of us? Either way, I don't think my garbage has been taken out today, you s hould get on that. And no more banjo playing!


this dude is weird :laugh:....Im not racist against whites. I have never brought any terror towards white people nor I promote any injustices againt whites. Jens Pulver got me interested in MMA, I train with whites and I learn interesting things about various European cultures almost every week.

As far as me calling Brock a "great white hope"....it was a joke and semi-reference to his "being built like a Black man" comment. :laugh:

no more "racist" than people on this board saying they cant tell Melvin Guillard and Kevin Randleman apart. :laugh:


----------



## Blitzdog (Jul 9, 2009)

this forum could use a "mute troll" button

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ELTA1U6F704&feature=related


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> Son, your dumbass self has probably never been to college, never been to a university like I have, you make no where NEAR as much as I make.I bet you live in a dump.Your trash.Yes I would say that to your face and you wouldnt do shit because your a *****.Cry more, I'm loving it.


How did this go from a retarded boxer spewing hate about MMA, to a biggoted member attacking other members?

I must have missed that, and honestly this kind of disgusts me, Vic I hope you get a perm ban soon, you are the kind of person that really brings a community down.

Oh by the way, you used the wrong "your"


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> It's a damn shame they never taught you that spaces go in between sentences at university or the difference between your and you're. No, but you're right, I has no business speaking to the likes of you, with your diploma and your bullshit! By the way, DeVry doesn't count!


Waaaah grammar waaaah

That all you got? You lost as soon as you went after my internet forum grammar, which I could care less about.

Cry more, doesn't change the fact that I'm better than you, and way more successful.


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

Sekou said:


> this dude is weird :laugh:....Im not racist against whites. I have never brought any terror towards white people nor I promote any injustices againt whites. Jens Pulver got me interested in MMA, I train with whites and I learn interesting things about various European cultures almost every week.
> 
> As far as me calling Brock a "great white hope"....it was a joke and semi-reference to his "being built like a Black man" comment. :laugh:


It's probably a lot different from T&T, the R card is thrown around in the US constantly (from my observations) and I think the definition of racism used in the US has become extremely general and out of touch with reality. It's weird.. But it comes from all sides.


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

CFT_Ian said:


> How did this go from a retarded boxer spewing hate about MMA, to a biggoted member attacking other members?
> 
> I must have missed that, and honestly this kind of disgusts me, Vic I hope you get a perm ban soon, you are the kind of person that really brings a community down.
> 
> Oh by the way, you used the wrong "your"


He has a view different from my own!! He must be PERMA BANNED!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> He has a view different from my own!! He must be PERMA BANNED!


I don't mind the stuff you say but you should cut it down unless you really don't care about being banned. Iv been temporary banned twice now and was super close to get perm banned and i haven't came close to saying the stuff you are.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

vic_vega said:


> He has a view different from my own!! He must be PERMA BANNED!


You called me a **** on my rep thing...I'm pretty sure those are dem grounds fer bannin a member, boy!

Did I see you in "Deliverance"?


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

There is having a different view on things, and then there is attacking and insulting people. Two completely different things. I would have thought someone of your obviously higher education would know this. I guess I was wrong.

As for the original topic, Vic here did a great job recreating that fact that if you spew hateful crap on the internet/in interviews you will get attention. Just like this boxer fellow is doin. I guess the best bet would be to ignore it.


----------



## vic_vega (Jul 24, 2009)

CornbreadBB said:


> You called me a **** on my rep thing...I'm pretty sure those are dem grounds fer bannin a member, boy!
> 
> Did I see you in "Deliverance"?


You are intellectually and financially inferior to me.You're entire argument was based around proving how you are "smarter" and "wealthier" than myself.You are wrong, therefore you lost.You are the perfect definition of the internet pseudo intellectual.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

And there he goes.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

IDL said:


> It's probably a lot different from T&T, the R card is thrown around in the US constantly (from my observations) and I think the definition of racism used in the US has become extremely general and out of touch with reality. It's weird.. But it comes from all sides.



*hands this man a beer* :thumbsup:


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

*SHIT*.....I missed all the fun.....:thumbsdown:


----------



## CFT_Ian (Nov 4, 2008)

Do we get to thank Coldcall for the ban?


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

CFT_Ian said:


> Do we get to thank Coldcall for the ban?


Nope, I contacted the site's owners and paid them to ban him. (Puts hat over horns and tucks tail back into jeans.)


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

CFT_Ian said:


> Do we get to thank Coldcall for the ban?


 
I cant ban members.....only infractions.....but Ill merge the hell out of a double post or thread all day log...LOL:thumb02:

I was about to hit him with an infraction but someone else removed the moron.......there's no slackin by the staff round here...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

coldcall420 said:


> I cant ban members.....only infractions.....but Ill merge the hell out of a double post or thread all day log...LOL:thumb02:
> 
> I was about to hit him with an infraction but someone else removed the moron.......there's no slackin by the staff round here...


Haha
Mannnn
thats so dope that you can merge posts ( :


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

*Takes a bow* 

Jesus. I get back from work to see this guy going crazy....


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Wait a shmecond, is Vic still reading this thread even though he can't reply or anyhting?! Oh lordy, white trash is white trash and is angry! I didn't get too upset because me thinks he may be a 14 year old keyboard warrior. Boy got him an extra chromosone!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

CornbreadBB said:


> Wait a shmecond, is Vic still reading this thread even though he can't reply or anyhting?! Oh lordy, white trash is white trash and is angry! I didn't get too upset because me thinks he may be a 14 year old keyboard warrior. Boy got him an extra chromosone!


No
when your banned you cant do anything on this site. Actually every time i got banned when i would go on this site it would start loading like SUPER slow so id just have to avoid it until im unbanned again. And if you do wait the 20 min itl take to load the page it gives you a silly error about your account already being signed in.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Haha
> Mannnn
> thats so dope that you can merge posts ( :


yeah Im the man....lol:happy01:




Davisty69 said:


> *Takes a bow*
> 
> Jesus. I get back from work to see this guy going crazy....


raise01:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

CornbreadBB said:


> Wait a shmecond, is Vic still reading this thread even though he can't reply or anyhting?! Oh lordy, white trash is white trash and is angry! I didn't get too upset because me thinks he may be a 14 year old keyboard warrior. Boy got him an extra chromosone!


Those seem like keyboard warrior words to me pally. raise01:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Jesus tapdancing Christ. Everybody play nice on the goddamn playground and stop trying to stir shit.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

It's okay, cornbread should know I'm just putsing around. But yeah, they were keyboard warrior words


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

One big happy family again


----------



## Lesnerfist (Dec 11, 2008)

> Floyd Mayweather Jr. recently went on a tangent about the sport of Mixed Martial Arts. Mayweather likened the sport of MMA to animals, calling fans of the sport, "beer drinkers." Floyd Mayweather Jr. also drew a racial analogy between the sport of boxing and MMA. Floyd said the UFC was created for white people, because they don't know how to fight and cannot dominate in boxing.
> 
> First of all, Floyd is talking because he has a show-down with Marquez Sept. 19, in which he will be competing against the UFC in the pay-per-view market. He's talking to create buzz - to be the bad guy - so people will buy his PPV fight against Marquez in hopes of seeing him lose. That is understandable. But I'll prove how full of shit Mayweather really is. Here is an article from a few years ago; Mayweather was contemplating fighting in MMA:
> 
> ...


http://mmazoo.blogspot.com/




found that on digg. that about sums it up imo. mayweather is a freakin tool and doesnt know what he is talking about.

i would pay good money to see torres smash him :thumb02:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Lesnerfist said:


> http://mmazoo.blogspot.com/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heh, "The ridiculousness of Mayweather's racial analogy pales in comparison"

i like the pun :thumb02:


----------



## AceCombat (Mar 6, 2007)

Who cares abut what FM thinks about MMA? He's a boxer, he's uninfluencial in the MMA world, and he's unimportant.

He's probably just beat up about the fact that he's not competing in such a popular, growing sport recognized by many fans today -- or he's just looking for the spotlight.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

yes, and WWE isnt?


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

well, I am a beer drinker...

but I'll go out on a limb and assume that plenty of people who watch boxing also drink beer.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Plus boxing is a more brutal sport then MMA. If any fan were to be animals, I'd figure it'd be the fans of one of the more brutal contact sports in the world.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

http://squabbles.com/2009/07/floyd-mayweather-jr-says-mma-is-white-mans-game/comment-page-1/

this man is a genuine piece of shit


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Its funny, he wanted to go to MMA a few years ago than pussied out, and now he is goona sit there and talk shit about it. There are people in MMA that are better boxers that Floyd, much less on the ground or taking people down. Floyd knows he made a mistake going into boxing over MMA. Most people forgot he existed aside from hardcore boxing fans. His last big moment was his WWE wrestlemania match against "The Big Show". Hes a hypocritical, washed up has been.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

who in mma is a better boxer than PBF? I'm not a fan of the guy but there aren't many if any in MMA who are better pure boxers.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sterl said:


> Its funny, he wanted to go to MMA a few years ago than pussied out, and now he is goona sit there and talk shit about it. *There are people in MMA that are better boxers that Floyd*, much less on the ground or taking people down. Floyd knows he made a mistake going into boxing over MMA. Most people forgot he existed aside from hardcore boxing fans. His last big moment was his WWE wrestlemania match against "The Big Show". Hes a hypocritical, washed up has been.


Much as i hate this guy, i dont think there is anyone in MMA who is as good a boxer as him. Credit where credit is due, he's a phenomenal boxer. As for his chances is an MMA bout. Lets just say i wouldnt bet my house on him.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

HexRei said:


> who in mma is a better boxer than PBF? I'm not a fan of the guy but there aren't many if any in MMA who are better pure boxers.


I'm not a fan of boxing but I'm not stubborn either. The answer to your question is, atleast in the UFC, no one.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

It takes alot more out of you to get hit with them open fists gloves than those close fist gloves. I know because my older brother is an MMA fighter and he talks about it all the time and stresses it. MMA fighters know how to take the punches from those gloves. Thats why I say there are better boxers in MMA that Floyd.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sterl said:


> It takes alot more out of you to get hit with them open fists gloves than those close fist gloves. I know because my older brother is an MMA fighter and he talks about it all the time and stresses it. MMA fighters know how to take the punches from those gloves. Thats why I say there are better boxers in MMA that Floyd.


So boxing is just about taking a punch? right. . . Put any MMA fighter of a similar weight in a boxing match with Floyd, and 99/100 times, Floyd would send them to sleep.

EDIT: now please stop baiting us into explaining how great a boxer this *** is


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Plus, there is no such thing as "learning to take a punch." It's something you can't teach.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> So boxing is just about taking a punch? right. . . Put any MMA fighter of a similar weight in a boxing match with Floyd, and 99/100 times, Floyd would send them to sleep.
> 
> EDIT: now please stop baiting us into explaining how great a boxer this *** is



I dunno man... the difference between boxing gloves and 5 oz gloves is pretty unbelievable. I can punch and be punched by boxing gloves for a hundred sparring sessions. MMA gloves... it's so close to bare knuckle.


And a boxing match with an MMA fighter vs top-tier boxer... that's REALLY hard to call. Arlovski, Kongo, Torres, Fedor, Lyoto... they'd probably all be great boxers. BJ Penn did well in K-1... It definitely comes down to styles. Obviously Demian Maia wouldn't last a second versus a top-tier boxer, and a top-tier boxer would get his limbs ripped off in an MMA or JJ match against Maia.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

If you just called my brother a ***, you can go ******* suck a dick you useless piece of shit thats totally uncalled for. And boxing isn't ONLY about taking a punch but its damn important. And Im telling you getting hit in the face basically bare knuckle hurts a hell of a lot worse than getting hit with a glove thats the size of a ******* pan wide. Guys like Sherk and Penn can easily stand with Floyd.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> I dunno man... the difference between boxing gloves and 5 oz gloves is pretty unbelievable. I can punch and be punched by boxing gloves for a hundred sparring sessions. MMA gloves... it's so close to bare knuckle.
> 
> 
> And a boxing match with an MMA fighter vs top-tier boxer... that's REALLY hard to call. Arlovski, Kongo, Torres, Fedor, Lyoto... they'd probably all be great boxers. BJ Penn did well in K-1... It definitely comes down to styles. Obviously Demian Maia wouldn't last a second versus a top-tier boxer, and a top-tier boxer would get his limbs ripped off in an MMA or JJ match against Maia.


I have trained with many sizes of gloves. And you're right, smaller gloves change things, but we're talking about BOXING here. So it's going to be 10 oz minimum, which means PBF is in his element. No one in his weight class could hang with him, from the UFC imho. MMA fighters train to defend takedowns, clinches, kicks, knees, elbows, that pure boxers don't, that makes them less effective in pure boxing. So under boxing rules/gear PBF wins pretty much every time.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Floyd can barely speak English, can anyone understand the gibberish he spews?
How can he try and take the intellectual high ground when I doubt he even finished high school?

His opinion regarding MMA is irrelevant, he’s just a boxer what does he even know about MMA?

I know several people in my industry (biotechnology) who are fans, most are very educated and intelligent, we even have a guy at my company who has a few fights, and several train BJJ, ***** and Muay Thai. These are people who have chemical engineering degrees, biochemistry degrees, molecular biology degrees, hardly a bunch of thugs and animals.

This stereotype is retarded and probably pushed by Hollywood types and stupid TV shows; unfortunately people confuse this with reality.

F-Floyd!:sarcastic12:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Well ok, using the same gloves Floyd wins, with the other gloves I can easily see him getting knocked out.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> I dunno man... the difference between boxing gloves and 5 oz gloves is pretty unbelievable. I can punch and be punched by boxing gloves for a hundred sparring sessions. MMA gloves... it's so close to bare knuckle.
> 
> 
> And a boxing match with an MMA fighter vs top-tier boxer... that's REALLY hard to call. Arlovski, Kongo, Torres, Fedor, Lyoto... they'd probably all be great boxers. BJ Penn did well in K-1... It definitely comes down to styles. Obviously Demian Maia wouldn't last a second versus a top-tier boxer, and a top-tier boxer would get his limbs ripped off in an MMA or JJ match against Maia.


We're not talking an average boxer here. We're talking about a world class pioneer of the sport. Sure, some MMA fighters are GOOD boxers. But theyre nowhere near the top of the food chain of pure Boxers.

And of course MMA gloves deliver more damage than Boxing gloves, but that doesnt carry your arguement one bit. Boxing techniques involve using your gloves to cover up. Mayweather is a master of the sweet science. You cant argue that anyone in MMA has that claim.

The fact of the matter is, Mayweather would out-box anyone. Its as simple as that.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sterl said:


> If you just called my brother a ***, you can go ******* suck a dick you useless piece of shit thats totally uncalled for. And boxing isn't ONLY about taking a punch but its damn important. And Im telling you getting hit in the face basically bare knuckle hurts a hell of a lot worse than getting hit with a glove thats the size of a ******* pan wide. Guys like Sherk and Penn can easily stand with Floyd.


If youre referring to me here, i think you may have taken one punch too many yourself. I cant see any post from ANYONE referring to your brother as a ***.

I couldnt care less if he is a *** or not :thumb02:


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

You edited a post and said something about a *** being good at boxing and I thought you meant my brother. My bad, I protect my family and misunderstood you.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Sterl said:


> If you just called my brother a ***, you can go ******* suck a dick you useless piece of shit thats totally uncalled for. And boxing isn't ONLY about taking a punch but its damn important. And Im telling you getting hit in the face basically bare knuckle hurts a hell of a lot worse than getting hit with a glove thats the size of a ******* pan wide. Guys like Sherk and Penn can easily stand with Floyd.


He might have been referring to Floyd as a ***? Not sure though. This is just a forum man, don't let keyboard warriors insult you. :thumbsup:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Sterl said:


> You edited a post and said something about a *** being good at boxing and I thought you meant my brother. My bad, I protect my family and misunderstood you.


Well maybe you should read over something more than once before starting to throw insults around. If your brother IS a ***, more power to him. Like i said i couldnt care less.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Stokes said:


> He might have been referring to Floyd as a ***? Not sure though. This is just a forum man, don't let keyboard warriors insult you. :thumbsup:


Thank you for playing nicely.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The Lone Wolf said:


> We're not talking an average boxer here. We're talking about a world class pioneer of the sport. Sure, some MMA fighters are GOOD boxers. But theyre nowhere near the top of the food chain of pure Boxers.
> 
> And of course MMA gloves deliver more damage than Boxing gloves, but that doesnt carry your arguement one bit. Boxing techniques involve using your gloves to cover up. Mayweather is a master of the sweet science. You cant argue that anyone in MMA has that claim.
> 
> The fact of the matter is, Mayweather would out-box anyone. Its as simple as that.


You're right, Mayweather has adapted to use the rules and gloves of Boxing more than anyone. But we have to look at out-boxing vs out-_striking_.

But what this discussion REALLY boils down to... what ALL sports boil down to, combat or not... who would win in a fight?


Not a match, a fight. And I think this is what has Mayweather upset. He's nowhere near the baddest man on earth or P4P "fighter" now.


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Floyd mayweather is a *** no doubt and didnt he puss out on sherk? And if he thinks there arent any good hispanic or blacks to fight him theres torres and even krazyhorse would maul this punk. Floyd cant back shit up. Hide behind your bigass gloves cuz in mma this stragety wont work.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok, i forgot you Americans are used to CSI and things being spelled out for you. :thumb02:

So, indeed i was referring to Floyd as a ***.

This is evident from asking the guy not to bait us into stating how great a boxer "this *** is". And the only persons boxing i referred to was Floyds. Fairly straight forward really, but i'll live and learn.



khoveraki said:


> You're right, Mayweather has adapted to use the rules and gloves of Boxing more than anyone. But we have to look at out-boxing vs out-_striking_.
> 
> But what this discussion REALLY boils down to... what ALL sports boil down to, combat or not... who would win in a fight?
> 
> ...


If it were a fight, Floyd vs, lets say Sean Sherk, i'd back Sherk 9 times out of 10. Unless Sherk thought he could out-box him like he did with BJ.

Boxing is Boxing, MMA is as close to fighting as youre going to get. Unless you get 2 or 3 vs 1 MMA bouts, cos thats what you get on the streets


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> Thank you for playing nicely.


Always...:laugh: :thumb02:


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL...Floyd is always running his mouth. He works so hard at his public image.

He also has a fight in October to promote.


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> You're right, Mayweather has adapted to use the rules and gloves of Boxing more than anyone. But we have to look at out-boxing vs out-_striking_.
> 
> But what this discussion REALLY boils down to... what ALL sports boil down to, combat or not... who would win in a fight?
> 
> ...



your right . i think thats why boxers are so defensive and negative to mma fighters ...i think before mma became mainstream and was just a freakshow tuff guy contest with style 1 vs style 2 , boxers at the highest caliber may have been argueably referred to as the greatest "fighters " on earth .since the evolution of mma , an elite mma guy would murder a boxer on the street ...unless the boxer has one shot ko power , but if he dont win with the first couple , the mma guy gets ahold its over . i think deep down humans in general hate what they fear . guys like floyd are no exception .






Grizzly909 said:


> Floyd mayweather is a *** no doubt and didnt he puss out on sherk? And if he thinks there arent any good hispanic or blacks to fight him theres torres and even krazyhorse would maul this punk. Floyd cant back shit up. Hide behind your bigass gloves cuz in mma this stragety wont work.


but in all fairness if torres or sherk tried to outbox floyd it wouldnt be pretty for them . and if your talking about herring , hes 250 , you need to compare him to a guy like klitcheko, not the 150 lb mayweather .


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Last time I checked.. Floyd Mayweather was a boxer and not an MMA fighter.

So his opinion matters because....?


----------



## jack meoff (Feb 3, 2009)

Spoken812 said:


> Last time I checked.. Floyd Mayweather was a boxer and not an MMA fighter.
> 
> So his opinion matters because....?


..dos"nt really i guess ...no more than any other famous person passing an opinion ..i think its where its a man who is in another combat sport putting down our great sport that irratates folks .at the end of the day , mayweathers views on what mma is is no more important than what britney spears says really lol .


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Mayweather is a punk shirker and Manny would take him to school. It's one thing to have an opinion of a sport that you may not like, but don't try taking on a whole bunch of nasty beer drinkin fans. What a fool. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Ondskan (Jul 17, 2009)

I like animals, and i love beer, so.... thank you for the flowers Mr. Mayweather


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jack meoff said:


> but in all fairness if torres or sherk tried to outbox floyd it wouldnt be pretty for them . and if your talking about herring , hes 250 , you need to compare him to a guy like klitcheko, not the 150 lb mayweather .


he means charles "krazyhorse" bennett who is a LW


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Mayweather is one of those guys who you hardly ever come off as sincere because they're always shooting their mouths off in an attempt to hype their own fights. 

Last time Floyd went off on MMA and UFC, he was getting ready to fight Oscar, and even backed down and made nice with Dana later on and implied he was just trying to make headlines.

But I do find it a strange strategy. He's only making himself look ignorant -- and a near racist -- when he paints mixed martial artists as failed white boxers. And he's giving UFC press in mainstream circles at the same time.

Personally, I find Floyd incredibly boring, both as a fighter and as a personality. And I would love nothing more than to see UFC 103 outdraw his next fight, not because I have anything against his sport, but because I'd love to see him eat his words.


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I'd love to see him step in the octagon and get his ass handed to him, it'll never happen though cause he's all talk.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'd love to see Floyd get subbed by Din Thomas


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Floyd Mayweather: "Mixed martial arts is for animals and beer drinkers."

Pipe: "Boxing is for people who want to watch 12 rounds of two guys fighting with pillows on their hands".


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

jack meoff said:


> but in all fairness if torres or sherk tried to outbox floyd it wouldnt be pretty for them . and if your talking about *herring , hes 250 , you need to compare him to a guy like klitcheko, not the 150 lb mayweather* .


haha banned for stupidity??


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

pipe said:


> Floyd Mayweather: "Mixed martial arts is for animals and beer drinkers."
> 
> Pipe: "Boxing is for people who want to watch 12 rounds of two guys fighting with pillows on their hands".


I love you.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

pipe said:


> Pipe: "Boxing is for people who want to watch 12 rounds of two guys fighting with pillows on their hands".


Man, you ever fought (or sparred even) with 10 oz gloves? even 14 or 16? those pillows can dislocate your jaw or put you out. I spar with 14 oz and my last hard sparring match left me unable to chew without wincing for two weeks. No headgear, but mouthpiece in. And my opponent lost badly. of course it does make grappling impossible.

that said, mayweather is full of shit.


----------



## JackAbraham34 (Jun 30, 2009)

You guys remember back to the early UFC days ? When MMA was more style vs style ? I don't recall his name but remember that _boxer_ who come into the octagon with one glove ? Haha HE was an animal


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

JackAbraham34 said:


> You guys remember back to the early UFC days ? When MMA was more style vs style ? I don't recall his name but remember that _boxer_ who come into the octagon with one glove ? Haha HE was an animal


art jimmerson, definitely the pinnacle of boxing within the octagon.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> haha banned for stupidity??


No, but might as well have been.

I realize that it's not uncommon to confuse Heath "The *Texas* Crazy Horse" Herring (who I usually refer to as "TCH" or Heath, or the guy with the fucked up haircuts) with Charles "*Krazy Horse*" Bennett, but they are two distinctly different people.



JackAbraham34 said:


> You guys remember back to the early UFC days ? When MMA was more style vs style ? I don't recall his name but remember that _boxer_ who come into the octagon with one glove ? Haha HE was an animal


Art "One Glove" Jimmerson. Actually a pretty good boxer, but he was definitely not a fighter. At least he knew that when he got mounted, he was f*cked. But, still, pretty disappointing how easily Royce beat him.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Wasn't Art ranked at the time, even?

Let's not forget Melton Bowen, who went almost five minutes with Steve Jennum at UFC 4. He once held the World Boxing Foundation Intercontinental heavyweight title.


----------



## Quinton Jackson (Nov 8, 2008)

That's funny how he says that and he's all buddy buddy with Rampage in this pic


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Quinton Jackson said:


> That's funny how he says that and he's all buddy buddy with Rampage in this pic


he was probably afraid for his life


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

HexRei said:


> he was probably afraid for his life


LOL! troof!


----------



## HeelHooker (Jun 27, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> LOL! troof!


Sweeper, are you English? What's with "troof"? 

I remember once dating this chick in England that counted like "one...two...free". LOL!

How does "th" turn into "f" anyhow? :confused02:

Anyway, I don't think Mayweather really despises MMA, I think he's paid to pretend so.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

HeelHooker said:


> Anyway, I don't think Mayweather really despises MMA, I think he's paid to pretend so.


This.
Which is all very unfortunate and annoying and makes me dsilike Mayweather even more than I already did.


----------

